# Dennis Praet



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2015)

Nome: Dennis Praet
Ruolo: Trequartista
Data di nascita: 14/05/1994
Luogo di nascita: Leuven (Belgio)
Altezza: 180 cm
Piede: Destro








Oggi vorrei porre l'attenzione su un altro talento dell'Anderlecht, oltre al celebre Youri Tielemans: Dennis Praet, giocatore belga classe 1994.
Praet è un trequartista puro, dotato di eleganza - infatti mi ha colpito la leggerezza con cui tratta il pallone - e di grande tecnica con la quale riesce ad essere un ottimo assist-man per i compagni; di fatto in questa stagione ne ha messi a segno già 11 in 38 partite.
Giocatore in grado di fungere da regista offensivo e da raccordo tra il centrocampo e l'attacco, grazie alla precisione nei passaggi e nelle verticalizzazioni. 
Non male anche come finalizzatore; infatti, dotato di un tiro preciso ma, se necessario, anche potente, ha messo a segno nella stagione scorsa 9 centri tra campionato e Champions.
Queste sono tutte qualità che ha mostrato in varie occasioni però il suo problema, come per tutti i giovani, è l'incostanza; lo trovo, infatti, troppo acerbo e grezzo, considerato che gioca ancora nel campionato belga, però ecco, lui è uno di quei giocatori su cui puntare per il futuro; sia mai venga fuori un altro De Bruyne.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Riferisci di uno dei miei calciatori preferiti tra i giovani in prospettiva. Lui, Mitrovic e Tielemans. Sarebbe da rapinare l'Anderlecht per davvero. Come trequartista somiglia a Kevin De Bruyne ma direi che lo trovo più dinamico ed esplosivo. Rappresenta il prototipo di trequartista moderno, quindi incursore, finalizzatore e costruttore al tempo stesso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2015)

Molto forte in prospettiva, insieme al suo compagno di squadra Tielemans sarà secondo me uno dei perni della Nazionale belga dei prossimi anni che continuerà a sfornare talenti. 
Inoltre è stato insignito del premio come "miglior calciatore belga dell'anno" nel 2014 segno che il talento c'è eccome


----------



## mèuris (4 Luglio 2015)

Mi ricordo che il buon Braida,2-3 anni fa, lo segnalò come eventuale acquisto da fare. Ovviamente non fu ascoltato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Riferisci di uno dei miei calciatori preferiti tra i giovani in prospettiva. Lui, Mitrovic e Tielemans. Sarebbe da rapinare l'Anderlecht per davvero. Come trequartista somiglia a Kevin De Bruyne ma direi che lo trovo più dinamico ed esplosivo. Rappresenta il prototipo di trequartista moderno, quindi incursore, finalizzatore e costruttore al tempo stesso.


Me l'aspettavo il tuo commento, è il tipico trequartista che piace a te  e in più molto moderno, perché come hai detto ha gamba. 
Io spero si confermi ad alti livelli, perché secondo me pecca ancora in costanza ma se raggiungesse la "forma perfetta" e diventasse un campione a tutti gli effetti sarebbe uno spettacolo per qualsiasi calciofilo.


----------



## ralf (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Dennis Praet
> Ruolo: Trequartista
> Data di nascita: 14/05/1994
> Luogo di nascita: Leuven (Belgio)
> ...



Bel prospetto, vediamo se sarà l'anno della definitiva consacrazione.


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Me l'aspettavo il tuo commento, è il tipico trequartista che piace a te  e in più molto moderno, perché come hai detto ha gamba.
> Io spero si confermi ad alti livelli, perché secondo me pecca ancora in costanza ma se raggiungesse la "forma perfetta" e diventasse un campione a tutti gli effetti sarebbe uno spettacolo per qualsiasi calciofilo.



Più o meno. Sai bene che io adoro principalmente due ruoli: playmaker davanti alla difesa e trequartista classico. Diciamo che Praet è un po' di più della mia visione di TRQ classico. Quest'ultimo si differenzia per una lentezza di gioco dovuta all'estrema classe e alla precisione con cui deve giostrare il gioco avanzato e le varie geometrie. Il calciatore in questione è invece molto più dinamico e spazia di più. Ma col tempo potrebbe emergere ancor di più la sua visione in sfavore del buon dinamismo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più o meno. Sai bene che io adoro principalmente due ruoli: playmaker davanti alla difesa e trequartista classico. Diciamo che Praet è un po' di più della mia visione di TRQ classico. Quest'ultimo si differenzia per una lentezza di gioco dovuta all'estrema classe e alla precisione con cui deve giostrare il gioco avanzato e le varie geometrie. Il calciatore in questione è invece molto più dinamico e spazia di più. Ma col tempo potrebbe emergere ancor di più la sua visione in sfavore del buon dinamismo.


Ok ma non è che è un difetto essere dinamico.


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok ma non è che è un difetto essere dinamico.



No però è chiaro che è una caratteristiche che diminuisce la visione di gioco o il giocare in un certo modo. Un trequartista dinamico tende ad aprire gli spazi e a finire spesso sulla fascia. E cerca l'inserimento per andare al gol, sfruttando i movimenti. Un regista classico pensa velocemente, organizza il gioco offensivo e imbecca sia su palla rasoterra sia su palla alta la punta di turno. Si può dire che nel primo ruolo rientri Kakà mentre nel secondo ci sia Rui Costa. Praet è una via di mezzo. Vedremo tra qualche anno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2015)

Altro talento cristallino prodotto dalla canterà belga, ormai una delle migliori a livello mondiale. Un trequartista dinamico che potrebbe esserci molto utile. I 20 pippi spesi per Pentolacci li avrei messi a disposizione per lui molto più volentieri. Purtroppo senza un DS capace certi profili non vengono presi neanche in considerazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No però è chiaro che è una caratteristiche che diminuisce la visione di gioco o il giocare in un certo modo. Un trequartista dinamico tende ad aprire gli spazi e a finire spesso sulla fascia. E cerca l'inserimento per andare al gol, sfruttando i movimenti. Un regista classico pensa velocemente, organizza il gioco offensivo e imbecca sia su palla rasoterra sia su palla alta la punta di turno. Si può dire che nel primo ruolo rientri Kakà mentre nel secondo ci sia Rui Costa. Praet è una via di mezzo. Vedremo tra qualche anno.


È naturale che un trequartista dinamico e veloce porti più palla e magari perda più tempo rispetto a quello più lento ma se hai visione ce l'hai sempre, da lento o da veloce. Preferisco un giocatore dinamico e rapido che magari sacrifichi qualche volta la costruzione per l'azione personale ma che comunque sappia fermarsi e ragionare, rispetto a quello che mai e poi mai sgropperà palla al piede e potrà inventare un'azione personale.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È naturale che un trequartista dinamico e veloce porti più palla e magari perda più tempo rispetto a quello più lento ma se hai visione ce l'hai sempre, da lento o da veloce. Preferisco un giocatore dinamico e rapido che magari sacrifichi qualche volta la costruzione per l'azione personale ma che comunque sappia fermarsi e ragionare, rispetto a quello che mai e poi mai sgropperà palla al piede e potrà inventare un'azione personale.



Dipenderà anche in che modulo lo si voglia vedere. In un 4-2-3-1 un trequartista dinamico alla Kakà è molto più utile. Diverso è invece il caso del rombo, dove si necessità di un trequartista alla Rui Costa. In ogni caso verrà fuori un ottimo talento, ne sono sicuro. Sarebbe da prendere adesso che il prezzo è accessibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Altro talento cristallino prodotto dalla canterà belga, ormai una delle migliori a livello mondiale. Un trequartista dinamico che potrebbe esserci molto utile. I 20 pippi spesi per Pentolacci li avrei messi a disposizione per lui molto più volentieri. Purtroppo senza un DS capace certi profili non vengono presi neanche in considerazione.



Giusto, per me questo ragazzo è il nuovo De Bruyne, ho letto che l'Anderletch ha rifiutato dal Siviglia 9 mln di euri, chiedeno 14


----------



## juventino (29 Luglio 2015)

Se non riusciamo a prendere Draxler dobbiamo andare dritti su di lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se non riusciamo a prendere Draxler dobbiamo andare dritti su di lui.



E sarebbe un affare.. cmq credo avreve almeno una stagione di tempo per imparare il calcio italiano, altra alternativa che vedo per la Juventus e Yarmolenko


----------



## ralf (25 Agosto 2015)

In Germania lo danno in orbita Wolfsburg per sostituire De Bruyne.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Germania lo danno in orbita Wolfsburg per sostituire De Bruyne.



Ecco ecco

Invece per noi questi giocatori semplicemente non esistono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

Guardate quando abbiamo aperto questo topic, bene, poi quando diventerà il nuovo De Bruyne, dato che il Wolfsburg sembra averlo preso, non venite a dirci che nessuno lo conosceva. In Italia c'è incompetenza, ecco tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

la cosa pazzesca è che gli è costato appena 10 mln. PAZZESCO.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardate quando abbiamo aperto questo topic, bene, poi quando diventerà il nuovo De Bruyne, dato che il Wolfsburg sembra averlo preso, non venite a dirci che nessuno lo conosceva. In Italia c'è incompetenza, ecco tutto.



Soprattutto perché c'è la fissazione e la controversia di spacciare giocatori italiani da Genoa come fenomeni di gran classe o come calciatori che non hanno nulla in meno rispetto ai talenti internazionali.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Più che altro non capisco la gente che si masturba su Witsel, e ti sputa in faccia se nomini Tielemans o Praet. Senza considerare che Witsel come loro è cresciuto in Belgio, ma uscito fuori da lì non ha dimostrato nulla di più né in Portogallo (lol) né in Russia (stralol).


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardate quando abbiamo aperto questo topic, bene, poi quando diventerà il nuovo De Bruyne, dato che il Wolfsburg sembra averlo preso, non venite a dirci che nessuno lo conosceva. In Italia c'è incompetenza, ecco tutto.



Esatto, è un problema di tutto il calcio italiano, che non a caso è il campionato con la media età più alta.

Italia: 27,3 anni.
Inghiterra: 26,7
Germania: 25,6

Siamo inotre all'ultimo posto per numero di giocatori provenienti dal settore giovanile, con un misero 8,4 percento. 
In Spagna sono a oltre il 21%, in Inghilterra al 13,6% e in Germania a 16,6%.

Per finire, il 54% dei giocatori sono stranieri, sotto solo a Inghilterra e Cipro.

Incrociando questi dati con i risultati sportivi dei club, risulta non solo che l'Italia non ha fiducia nei giovani, né in quelli italiani né in quelli stranieri, ma che i giocatori che vengono comprati dall'estero sono generalmente mediocri.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Esatto, è un problema di tutto il calcio italiano, che non a caso è il campionato con la media età più alta.
> 
> Italia: 27,3 anni.
> Inghiterra: 26,7
> ...



Ma il fatto che Italia e Inghilterra abbiano più stranieri non c'entra nulla con la fiducia. Se uno è forte, esplode e basta.
Semplicemente Italia e Inghilterra, attualmente hanno una generazione calcistica da schifo.

Non è un caso che i giocatori italiani all'estero fanno tutti pena, e che di giocatori inglese all'estero ormai non se ne vedono proprio più.
E che nelle competizioni nazionali le due nazionali facciano defecare.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che Italia e Inghilterra abbiano più stranieri non c'entra nulla con la fiducia. Se uno è forte, esplode e basta.
> Semplicemente Italia e Inghilterra, attualmente hanno una generazione calcistica da schifo.
> 
> Non è un caso che i giocatori italiani all'estero fanno tutti pena, e che di giocatori inglese all'estero ormai non se ne vedono proprio più.
> E che nelle competizioni nazionali le due nazionali facciano defecare.



L'Inghilterra rimedia al problema (quasi storico) delle carenze della propria scuola calcio comprando i giocatori stranieri più forti. 
L'Italia invece tocca il fondo sotto tutti gli aspetti:

-età media alta
-tanti giocatori stranieri e spesso mediocri
-poco sfruttamento e fiducia nei vivai

L'età media alta testimonia che i club italiani non hanno fiducia a lanciare i giovani, sia italiani sia stranieri. 
I tanti giocatori stranieri a loro volta indicano che si preferisce prendere giocatori dall'estero (calcisticamente adulti o giovani) a discapito di quelli italiani, sia del vivavio sia di altri club.

Il Milan sotto questo aspetto è uno dei peggiori esponenti. Piuttosto che ingaggiare e far giocare i vari Mesbah, Birsa, Poli ecc. tanto valeva provare qualche giovane del vivaio. Alternativamente, comprare degli stranieri molto giovani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Sfumato il passaggio al Wolfsburg, è stato comprato dalla Sampdoria due anni fa e in quest'ultimo biennio la crescita è stata esponenziale. Sotto la guida di Giampaolo si è trasformato in una mezzala vera e i numeri difensivi sono diventati impressionanti: gli 1.1 contrasti a partita e gli 0.9 intercetti - già di per sé buoni numeri - sono diventati rispettivamente 2.4 e 1.2; il tutto abbinato al suo dinamismo (1.8 dribbling a partita) e alla sua tecnica, che l'ha reso il faro del centrocampo blucerchiato.
Questo, ad esempio, è un giocatore che valuterei con attenzione per il nostro centrocampo; al fianco di Kessiè potrebbe dare vita ad un'accoppiata di mezzali dall'altissimo potenziale.


----------



## bmb (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sfumato il passaggio al Wolfsburg, è stato comprato dalla Sampdoria due anni fa e in quest'ultimo biennio la crescita è stata esponenziale. Sotto la guida di Giampaolo si è trasformato in una mezzala vera e i numeri difensivi sono diventati impressionanti: gli 1.1 contrasti a partita e gli 0.9 intercetti - già di per sé buoni numeri - sono diventati rispettivamente 2.4 e 1.2; il tutto abbinato al suo dinamismo (1.8 dribbling a partita) e alla sua tecnica, che l'ha reso il faro del centrocampo blucerchiato.
> Questo, ad esempio, è un giocatore che valuterei con attenzione per il nostro centrocampo; al fianco di Kessiè potrebbe dare vita ad un'accoppiata di mezzali dall'altissimo potenziale.



Io lo prenderei oggi stesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io lo prenderei oggi stesso.


Tra l'altro, con la tecnica e la visione che si ritrova, sarebbe il completamento ideale per la forza e gli strappi di Kessiè.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sfumato il passaggio al Wolfsburg, è stato comprato dalla Sampdoria due anni fa e in quest'ultimo biennio la crescita è stata esponenziale. Sotto la guida di Giampaolo si è trasformato in una mezzala vera e i numeri difensivi sono diventati impressionanti: gli 1.1 contrasti a partita e gli 0.9 intercetti - già di per sé buoni numeri - sono diventati rispettivamente 2.4 e 1.2; il tutto abbinato al suo dinamismo (1.8 dribbling a partita) e alla sua tecnica, che l'ha reso il faro del centrocampo blucerchiato.
> Questo, ad esempio, è un giocatore che valuterei con attenzione per il nostro centrocampo; al fianco di Kessiè potrebbe dare vita ad un'accoppiata di mezzali dall'altissimo potenziale.



Bravissimo, sempre puntuale con i numeri 

A me piace tantissimo Praet e sembra aver trovato la sua dimensione, dopo un appannamento l'ultimo anno all'Anderlecht.
Complimenti alla vecchia volpe Osti, uno che ha l'occhio lungo e che sta facendo la fortuna della Samp.

Per noi sarebbe un arrivo interessantissimo, forse non pronto da subito caratterialmente ma ha un mix di tecnica e atletismo da mezzala di livello altissimo.

Io mi aspetto una bella asta questa estate, ci sono tanti cub italiani che cercano un profilo simile. Non so che cifra chieda la Samp ma non credo sia lontana dai 22-25 milioni più o meno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sfumato il passaggio al Wolfsburg, è stato comprato dalla Sampdoria due anni fa e in quest'ultimo biennio la crescita è stata esponenziale. Sotto la guida di Giampaolo si è trasformato in una mezzala vera e i numeri difensivi sono diventati impressionanti: gli 1.1 contrasti a partita e gli 0.9 intercetti - già di per sé buoni numeri - sono diventati rispettivamente 2.4 e 1.2; il tutto abbinato al suo dinamismo (1.8 dribbling a partita) e alla sua tecnica, che l'ha reso il faro del centrocampo blucerchiato.
> Questo, ad esempio, è un giocatore che valuterei con attenzione per il nostro centrocampo; al fianco di Kessiè potrebbe dare vita ad un'accoppiata di mezzali dall'altissimo potenziale.



C'è da capire se Ferrero vorrà smantellare o meno, perché oltre a Praet (che mi piace), c'è anche Torreira sul quale penso ci sarà più di un club.

L'anno scorso cedettero Bruno Fernandes, Skriniar, Schick e Muriel e gli è comunque andata tutto sommato bene quest'anno. Un'altro anno a vendere i pezzi buoni è un bel rischio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da capire se Ferrero vorrà smantellare o meno, perché oltre a Praet (che mi piace), c'è anche Torreira sul quale penso ci sarà più di un club.
> 
> L'anno scorso cedettero Bruno Fernandes, Skriniar, Schick e Muriel e gli è comunque andata tutto sommato bene quest'anno. Un'altro anno a vendere i pezzi buoni è un bel rischio.


Farei carte false sia per Praet che per Torreira.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Farei carte false sia per Praet che per Torreira.



Bravo!!!
Due che ti trasformano la mediana in un centrocampo FORTISSIMO.
Moderni, tecnici, forti.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Farei carte false sia per Praet che per Torreira.



Sarebbero due innesti da favola per il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## fra29 (12 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è da capire se Ferrero vorrà smantellare o meno, perché oltre a Praet (che mi piace), c'è anche Torreira sul quale penso ci sarà più di un club.
> 
> L'anno scorso cedettero Bruno Fernandes, Skriniar, Schick e Muriel e gli è comunque andata tutto sommato bene quest'anno. Un'altro anno a vendere i pezzi buoni è un bel rischio.



Prendere direttamente Osti visto il curriculum?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Farei carte false sia per Praet che per Torreira.



Piuttosto che Praet provo Chalanoglu.

Torreira è bravo ma non difende come Biglia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Prendere direttamente Osti visto il curriculum?



il lavoro che fa osti alla samp non può farlo al milan. La samp i giovani li fa crescere , al milan ci sarebbero critiche su critiche, basta vedere come vengono trattati i nostri silva, chala ecc


----------



## cobalto59 (12 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Torreira è bravo ma non difende come Biglia.



Mah, non condivido. Torreira copre benissimo lo spazio tra difesa e centrocampo e possiede un dinamismo che l'attuale Biglia si sogna. Pur essendo piccolissimo quando per proteggere palla dal pressing avversario si piazza sulle gambe con quel baricentro basso che si ritrova non lo sposti mai.
Più che altro Torreira, rispetto agli inizi con Pescara e Samp, mi pare sia rimasto ancora un po' troppo scolastico con la palla tra i piedi, non si prende troppe responsabilità quando può verticalizzare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che Praet provo Chalanoglu.
> 
> Torreira è bravo ma non difende come Biglia.


E se comprassi Preat e provassi lo stesso Calhanoglu? Abbiamo pur sempre tre fronti: Kessié/Jack da un lato e Praet/Chala dall'altro. Per quanto riguarda Torreira, non credo proprio che non difenda come Biglia; basta guardare i suoi impressionanti numeri difensivi.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Mah, non condivido. Torreira copre benissimo lo spazio tra difesa e centrocampo e possiede un dinamismo che l'attuale Biglia si sogna. Pur essendo piccolissimo quando per proteggere palla dal pressing avversario si piazza sulle gambe con quel baricentro basso che si ritrova non lo sposti mai.
> Più che altro Torreira, rispetto agli inizi con Pescara e Samp, mi pare sia rimasto ancora un po' troppo scolastico con la palla tra i piedi, non si prende troppe responsabilità quando può verticalizzare.



Torreira difende molto bene. E non verticalizza peggio di Biglia (quante volte a partita lo fa ?).
Mi piace tantissimo.

Poi Praet... quando hai tecnica e sei dinamico fai sempre la differenza in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Aprile 2018)

Gran gran bel giocatore, la prima alternativa alla mia prima scelta Zielinsky


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Mah, non condivido. Torreira copre benissimo lo spazio tra difesa e centrocampo e possiede un dinamismo che l'attuale Biglia si sogna. Pur essendo piccolissimo quando per proteggere palla dal pressing avversario si piazza sulle gambe con quel baricentro basso che si ritrova non lo sposti mai.
> Più che altro Torreira, rispetto agli inizi con Pescara e Samp, mi pare sia rimasto ancora un po' troppo scolastico con la palla tra i piedi, non si prende troppe responsabilità quando può verticalizzare.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se comprassi Preat e provassi lo stesso Calhanoglu? Abbiamo pur sempre tre fronti: Kessié/Jack da un lato e Praet/Chala dall'altro. Per quanto riguarda Torreira, non credo proprio che non difenda come Biglia; basta guardare i suoi impressionanti numeri difensivi.



Tanto può giocare uno solo dei tre più tecnici, teniamoci quello che già abbiamo (e Calhanoglu è meglio di Praet). Per me Biglia ha un miglior senso della posizione (peggiore comunque di quello di Montolivo) soprattutto negli ultimi 20 metri, mentre l'uruguaiano ha miglior gioco sulle seconde palle per l'agilità.

Secondo me in quella posizione non può giocare uno così basso e poco performante nei contrasti.


Djici ha scritto:


> Torreira difende molto bene. E non verticalizza peggio di Biglia (quante volte a partita lo fa ?).
> Mi piace tantissimo.
> 
> Poi Praet... quando hai tecnica e sei dinamico fai sempre la differenza in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Valonqar (12 Aprile 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il lavoro che fa osti alla samp non può farlo al milan. La samp i giovani li fa crescere , al milan ci sarebbero critiche su critiche, basta vedere come vengono trattati i nostri silva, chala ecc


Straquoto. L'anno scorso Praet è stato evanescente, infatti ha fatto molta panchina. Per carità, è comprensibile che un giocatore giovane che proviene da un campionato completamente diverso dal nostro deluda alla prima stagione in serie A, ma alla Samp ti puoi permettere di aspettarlo e di dargli una seconda chance (anche dopo aver cannato completamente una stagione). Al Milan molto meno. Per dire, Praet l'anno scorso ha avuto rendimenti nettamente inferiori ai nostri Kessie e Calhanoglu ma alla Samp hanno la pazienza di aspettarlo, al Milan rischi la testa dopo mezza stagione perché le aspettative sono (giustamente) superiori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tanto può giocare uno solo dei tre più tecnici, teniamoci quello che già abbiamo (e Calhanoglu è meglio di Praet). Per me Biglia ha un miglior senso della posizione (peggiore comunque di quello di Montolivo) soprattutto negli ultimi 20 metri, mentre l'uruguaiano ha miglior gioco sulle seconde palle per l'agilità.
> 
> *Secondo me in quella posizione non può giocare uno così basso e poco performante nei contrasti*.


Sinceramente non riesco a capire di cosa parli. Torreira l'anno scorso ha portato a termine qualcosa come 100 contrasti e quest'anno è già arrivato intorno alla novantina; in serie A, in questa stagione, meglio di lui soltanto Lucas Leiva e Alex Ferrari tra i giocatori con più di 1500 minuti. 
Per quanto riguarda il senso della posizione, ci manteniamo sempre su livelli altissimi con la media di 2 intercetti per gara; se c'è qualcosa che non manca a Torreira, quella è la componente difensiva.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Aprile 2018)

Valonqar ha scritto:


> Straquoto. L'anno scorso Praet è stato evanescente, infatti ha fatto molta panchina. Per carità, è comprensibile che un giocatore giovane che proviene da un campionato completamente diverso dal nostro deluda alla prima stagione in serie A, ma alla Samp ti puoi permettere di aspettarlo e di dargli una seconda chance (anche dopo aver cannato completamente una stagione). Al Milan molto meno. Per dire, Praet l'anno scorso ha avuto rendimenti nettamente inferiori ai nostri Kessie e Calhanoglu ma alla Samp hanno la pazienza di aspettarlo, al Milan rischi la testa dopo mezza stagione perché le aspettative sono (giustamente) superiori



Condivido, anche per questo dobbiamo valutare meglio i nostri giovani come Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Kessiè, Cutrone, Calhanoglu, Silva e compagnia.


----------



## Valonqar (12 Aprile 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Condivido, anche per questo dobbiamo valutare meglio i nostri giovani come Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Kessiè, Cutrone, Calhanoglu, Silva e compagnia.



Certamente. È chiaro che, dopo anni di magra, tutti noi abbiamo fame di successi nell'immediato e non abbiamo la pazienza di aspettare alcuni giocatori ma dobbiamo capire che questo è un atteggiamento inutile. Dobbiamo avere questa pazienza, dobbiamo accettare che qualche giocatore faccia una stagione a vuoto senza crocifiggerlo. Perché se iniziamo a mestruarci e a criticare tutti i giocatori al primo errore diventiamo l'Inter, ed è l'ultima cosa che vogliamo no?


----------



## Schism75 (12 Aprile 2018)

Lo scrivevo anche qualche giorno fa. Giocatore da prendere senza se e senza ma.


----------

